# Tractor Show and Swap Meet - Canton, Tx



## Texas TRex

If you're in the area, you might want to stop in at the East Texas Tractor Show and Swap Meet in Canton, Texas on April 6-7. The LSGTPA will have a few pulling tractors on display....which gives me an excuse to carry the trailer, in case I find a good deal !


----------

